# PC March 2020?



## Ashariel (Jun 12, 2019)

What do u think they will choose to do to pocket camp when the switch acnh comes out...
1) keep it the same keep going through the same 3 events over and over and keep trying to get people to spend leaf tickets everyway they can
2) just stop updating the game and just let ppl play tell they stop

3) or make some huge change to make all of us waiting on the switch game say and play both ( which for me personally it would have to be something pretty huge cause I can't wait to throw all my extra time into acnh)


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 13, 2019)

I don't think the game will stop when NH releases. If i'm not wrong, they said something about pocket camp integration with the new game for switch.


----------



## Ashariel (Jun 13, 2019)

At e3 or in general?


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 13, 2019)

Oh sorry I just read in an IGN article that there will be no direct connectivity with pocket camp. That's a pity. 
But they see the games as seperate so i'm just they will still support pocket camp after the release in march.


----------



## cornimer (Jun 13, 2019)

The article that said there will be no PC integration into AC:NH did say there would be "collaboration items" planned for the two games. So to me that sounds like they will be keeping PC running and updated.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 13, 2019)

I think pocket camp will stop new content within 6 months of new horizons release. I think a lot of people who spent cash on the game only did so because they thought the items would go to the switch game. I think their revenue will take a sharp nosedive and they'll close up shop


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2019)

I think the confusion about connectivity is from the past. They've said that Pocket Camp would connect to a main series game before it came out. A datamine of the Animal Crossing: New Leaf Welcome amiibo update revealed that the connectivity was meant to be for ACNL however rather than the upcoming New Horizons.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 14, 2019)

lars708 said:


> I think the confusion about connectivity is from the past. They've said that Pocket Camp would connect to a main series game before it came out. A datamine of the Animal Crossing: New Leaf Welcome amiibo update revealed that the connectivity was meant to be for ACNL however rather than the upcoming New Horizons.



But we see how the did Pok?mon. People thought they would be able to bring all their Pok?mon to the Galar region, yet it's limited now, not all can be transferred.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 15, 2019)

I very much doubt that services would stop just because a main series game came out. FEH didn't stop when Shadows of Valentia came out, nor is it stopping for when Three Houses releases next month.


----------



## Biyaya (Jun 16, 2019)

If the app stays strong after release of New Horizons, I imagine they would keep it, as it's extra cash flow. If it dies out, it may just go the way of Miitomo. I personally think it is dependent on that, but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Wickel (Jun 17, 2019)

I think they will definitely keep the app up, at least for a while. They'll probably do some event to celebrate the launch of New Horizons .


----------



## jim (Jun 19, 2019)

i think it really depends on how much money they make.

nintendo has priced everything ridiculously high for virtual items we now know that we can't even transfer anymore. five dollars for a fake dress? ten to pull a gachapon for some (admittedly very adorable) furniture? one day the game will close and all that hard work will probably just disappear... except in screenshots and recordings and memories i guess. but still... i doubt that pocket camp is the same kind of money maker that fire emblem heroes is. i'm sure they're making money but how much?

nintendo really has to improve the quality of pocket camp if they wanna keep it alive.

i have a feeling after new horizons drops pocket camp activity will noticeably decrease if things stay the way they are. there was already massive player drop out before. it was only after the big update that i saw people come back because the game was too time consuming for a mobile title. the game is also a bit pay-to-win when it comes to events, which is... very annoying and discouraging for people who don't dole out buckets of cash regularly.

it's sad because i actually really like pocket camp. it's helping me stay sane before the new game drops. but i can see my game getting abandoned except for maybe... once a month.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 20, 2019)

They know that not every PC player can afford NH or a Switch for that matters, at the very least the game shouldn't change before December 2020. But I don't see a reason for them to change it, it's not like NH will have events added in every week. Once the game is out and they update any initial problems, the game will require less maintenance than PC. The main titles bring in more money than in-app purchases, but it's not like the Animal Crossing team and the mobile games teams are the same at Nintendo. They can and will work on both. 



Spoiler: This graph forgot PC, but they only have one team for mobile games.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jul 20, 2019)

I think the best we got at the moment would be a model plane for PC.


----------



## joelmm (Jul 21, 2019)

II will not buy the Switch game so I hope they keep the PC active. And if they lower the level of challenges and updates better. They have the saturated game.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 21, 2019)

I feel like this game would be longer lasting if it weren't so obviously geared towards raking in real money. I get it, they should be paid for their work, but this is ridiculous. Yeah you can play for free and get some of the cute stuff with the bells cookie, but right now almost everything I want is in fortune cookies. I would gladly pay out for ALL the cookies if the duplicates weren't so absurd. I have spent money on leaf tickets, more than I would like to admit, especially considering what I actually got for that hard earned money 
I would spend regularly if I knew exactly what I was getting, and I think plenty of others would too. I feel like so many people get fed up and stop playing. I stopped for over a year, and when I came back pretty much all but 2 people on my friends list hadn't played in about as long as I have. I had added a ton of new friends and even now I have several who haven't played in a few weeks and I am ready to remove them for active players. 
All that to say that I am afraid Nintendo will eventually give up on the game because once NH comes out I think many will abandon this game for that one. I am sure there are people who won't but I think the sheer numbers may show otherwise. Only time will tell, but I will be quite unhappy if all the money I spent in this game is lost if they ditch it, and it would be their own fault because of all this obvious greed. Look at Belgium.  Instead of fixing the issue they just say too bad so sad?! I can't tell you how many people I see complaining and leaving after spending a crap ton of money only to get the same item over and over in a cookie. Yeah, it is just a game, but for some that game is their escape and joy. Wake up, Nintendo!


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 21, 2019)

Well I would hope they would make an update for it so I (and other people) can actually play it and I honestly don't think it's fair that people who are wanting to have it and will love it (like me) cannot have it but there are people out there that are not even grateful for it and they get to have the game


----------

